# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  پرینتر Epson LQ-300

## soroush_vs

با سلام
پرینتر LQ-300 و کاغذ پیوسته چرا با Q-Report , Rave Report در ست کار نمی کنه؟ 
یعنی مقتی پرینت میگیره یه مقداری کاغذ اضافی بیرون میاد الیته این مشکل در ویندوز Xpهست
یه چیز دیگه Driver اون در ویندوز Xp در قسمت Setup و Paper Size اون مورد User-Defined Size که در ویندوز 98 دارو رو نداره و اشکال از اینه حالا شما پیش کسوت ها اگه راه حلی دارید خدا خیرتون بده به ما هم بگید

----------


## smm_2007

با سلام

در این مورد اگر کلمه epson را جستجو کنید مطالبی نوشته شده است

----------


## E_Zabihi

باید فید اون پرینتر رو توی تنظیمات بصورت ترکتور تغییر بدی ، دکمه روی خود پرینتر رو هم بسمت ترکتور بذاری و تموم . تست کن ببین توی word درست کار می کنه ، چون من 5 ساله یه Application با Rave دارم و همه پرینتر سوزنی دارند (Epson و سیماوا و Brother) هیچ کدوم مشکلی ندارن ...

----------


## issa_nagheri

توی ویندوز XP هم مثل 98 می تونی سایز کاغذت را بدی.
من خودم با انواع و اقسام پرینترهای سوزنی بالاخص EPSON در ویندوز XP با استفاده از QuickReport چاپ کردم.
ببن نکته اول اینکه باید در Quick Report از کاغذ Letter استفاده کنی. اگر مشکلت حل نشد که 90% حل میشه می تونی به این قسمت در ویندوز برای تنظیم کاعذت مراجعه کنی:

Control Panel\Printers\Print Preferences\Advanced\Paper Size

----------


## jalalpanahi

shoma mitonid print haton ro be sort text mode chap konin chan roz ayandeh sample baraton mizaram akge ajale dari ba 09123868065 tamas begir

----------


## hedi

آقا اگر توانستید برای همه بگذارید تا همه یاد بگیرند
تشکر

----------


## BraveMind

من دارم با #c پرینت میکنم اما سرعتش پایینه توی یکی از تاپیکا نوشته شده بود که تبدیلش کنید یه فرمت داس بعد از lqset استفاده کنید کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چی هست

----------


## zahraRazavi

سلام دوستان .
منم در چاپ با کاغذ رولی با q_report درwin XP مشکل داشتم  اما مشکلم حل شد
1- باید Q_report 3  روی سیستم نصب شود . فایلشو واستون میذارم
2 - اندازه کاغذ پرینتر را باید اندازه چاپتون بذارین.
     این پرینتر ها حالت custom نداره . برای اینکه سایز مورد نظرتونو بدین روی صفحه
     Printer And Faxes  راست کلیک کنید. گزینه Server properties را اانتخاب کنید.
     درصفحه باز شده تیک Creat new form را بزنید و در FormName یه نام به دلخواه بدین و   در پایین سایز مورد نظرتونو بدین و بعد دکمه save Form بزنید .
حالا در تنظیمات خود پرینتر این نام جدید اضافه شده و می توانید نوع برگتونو انتخاب کنید.


امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه   :لبخند گشاده!: 

دوستان فایل حجمش زیاده و اینجا add نمی شه . اگه کسی خواست یه ایمیل بزنه تا واسش ایمیل کنم . فکر کنم با ایمیل بشه . حجمش 900 k

----------


## zahraRazavi

دوستان quickreport3 را از لینک زیر میتونین بردارین

http://hotfile.com/dl/30796181/293df...phi_7.rar.html

----------

